# EXCLUSIVE: Biden's brawlers: Veep's security team squared off in Nantucket melee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MARTHA'S VINEYARD, Mass. - Getting into a barroom fight with the men who guard Vice President Joe Biden would likely get someone locked up -- unless the brawlers also happen to be on the very same security team.
That's just what happened in a bloody, booze-fueled brawl that spilled out of Nantucket's Rose and Crown nightclub while Biden and his family were spending last Thanksgiving on the island, according to police logs, notes and reports obtained by FoxNews.com. It was one of at least two fights police in and around Martha's Vineyard have investigated involving Secret Service agents and other members of President Obama's and Biden's security details in the last year as the leaders and their families vacationed nearby. 
The fight, which a police report said "caused visible damage to both parties," pitted Jonathan Dawes, a hulking, 217-pound Secret Service agent, and Eric "Bomb Squad" Gahagan, a Massachusetts State Police bomb technician assigned to Biden, against three Air Force officers who had just been assigned to the same detail. The airmen, who suffered black eyes, head contusions and a chipped tooth, thought their assailants were local cops. Gahagan and Dawes knew the airmen were part of the Biden detail.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/06/21/exclusive-biden-brawlers-veep-security-team-squared-off-in-nantucket-melee/#ixzz1ySleVbPZ​


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Can you blame them? They're just following the example their bosses set. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Last Thanksgiving? _Thanks for the 'up to the minute' bad press._


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nothing to see here, move along. Republicans are evil, move along.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*As with us (Police Officers) it will now be portrayed by the media that all Secret Service Agents are out of line when in reality it's probably less than 1% of them. I, for one, think it is impressive that the Secret Service hasn't lost a President (assassination) in almost 50 years. Keep up the good work brothers/sisters........*


----------

